# Anyone seen any black butterfly koi in Toronto?



## blackphoenix (May 29, 2011)

I want to own a baby or young black butterfly koi in Toronto but I can't find any places or know any of them that have it.

Looking for something like this:


----------



## mojie (May 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I saw one or two at aquatic kingdom a few days ago - they might still have some. Good luck!


----------

